# Literary black and white: A set of six abstract-ish photos



## Compaq (Aug 2, 2012)

Had some fun with this thing earlier today, in the mountain. I like the results, and I know there are some abstract lovers out there that might appreciate them 

1



1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2



2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3



3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

4



4 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

5



5 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

6



6 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Thanks for watching! What do you think? 

Regards,
Anders


----------



## KenC (Aug 2, 2012)

Great concept and well done.  The first is my favorite, probably because it's the most abstract.  It is just asymmetric enough to be interesting and for that reason I think it's really well framed.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 3, 2012)

I see your point. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 3, 2012)

3 is the magic number. Yes it is, it's the magic number!


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2012)

KenC said:


> The first is my favorite,  It is just asymmetric enough


 Ken, do I gt it right ? That is the most symmetric pic of them all.
For me #5.Interesting concept
 Anders, do I see a blue spots in yours pure blacks and whites ? Or is my computer laying to me ?


----------



## Compaq (Aug 3, 2012)

timor said:
			
		

> Ken, do I gt it right ? That is the most symmetric pic of them all.
> For me #5.Interesting concept
> Anders, do I see a blue spots in yours pure blacks and whites ? Or is my computer laying to me ?



Okay, so that [insert name] is blue-ish. Happy now!?


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2012)

I was happy already before you change the description . I just thought I had not enough coffee in my blood this morning !


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 3, 2012)

I think this is a good example of 'a bunch is too many.' 
The weaker ones dilute the impact of the better ones and it fades into a set of pictures with lines.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2012)

As Bitter Jeweler mentioned, #3 is a strong shot. I look at this as an excellent exercise in composition, and in composing using lines, and shapes. This kind of exercise is really excellent for building your skills and honing your vision. Some people might not appreciate what making these types of photos does. Good post!


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 3, 2012)

I like these a lot.  I do not however like the blue splotch of whatever that is.  It draws my eye and distracts me from the rest of the shot.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> the blue splotch of whatever that is.


Isn't it a high voltage insulator ?
Oh my, this pics made quite a stir. Thumbs up Compaq.


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 3, 2012)

timor said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > the blue splotch of whatever that is.
> ...



If you say so.  I have no clue what it is.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree that shots are these challenge the photographer in ways "normal" shots don't. Only looking for how lines interconnect, how shapes, texture, tonal values and such play together, and composing only such basal elements, is hard. One grows by doing so, IMO. I've started doing some abstracts lately, and find that my "eye" is greatly improved. My (rather newbish) drawing has also helped me notice light, shadows, lines and shapes. I think this will help me in the future, and I urge all to try the same.

Not saying these are extremely good, but that I've learned in the process of taking/editing them.


----------



## Designer (Aug 3, 2012)

All good!  Thank you!


----------



## marcoborghesi (Aug 4, 2012)

This is absolutely great, creativity at high level. I love the series.


----------



## sleist (Aug 4, 2012)

Three is really perfect.  Well done.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 4, 2012)

I appreciate you posting the bunch. It really shows your thought process.


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 4, 2012)

These are very cool!!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2012)

Hell yeah, #3 is the picture of the set.


----------



## mishele (Aug 7, 2012)

Agreed.....#3!! Fun concept!!


----------



## Compaq (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------

